# HP has an offer! Do check it out!



## Anish9218 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello guys,
Don't know how many of you are aware of this offer or not, I just got to know about it yesterday from HP exclusive store.
--> HP is offering 2 years extended warranty for Rs.2000 all its i5 laptops (2 years warranty extension without this offer is around 6k). The offer started on Dec 21 and will end on Jan 6th, so if anyone of you are thinking about buying a HP laptop, better buy it with this offer. This offer was there just before dusshera and again now.

1 query I would like to ask any of you who have used Win8, Are all or atleast most of the latest games like ACIII, diabloIII working on Windows 8? If not, did you try making the game compatible to older versions in the properties and then try running? Did it work?
Please do reply, I'm thinking of taking a Win 8 pc, or else have to go for HP-2016tx or HP g4-2049tx.

Belated Christmas and Advanced Happy New Year Wishes!


----------



## rider (Dec 27, 2012)

About month ago or so hp was giving free onsite extended warranty for free in all their laptops. 
Every new game is compatible in windows 8 just like windows 7. I upgraded and I haven't got any issue. I've ACIII, Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution, COD Black Ops 2 and everything works fine.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you please post a link for the same??My friend has just bought an Envy m6


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried to check their webpage but couldn't find any relevent details about the product...Can you please provide us the URL for this..


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 27, 2012)

Anish9218 said:


> Hello guys,
> Don't know how many of you are aware of this offer or not, I just got to know about it yesterday from HP exclusive store.
> --> HP is offering 2 years extended warranty for Rs.2000 all its i5 laptops (2 years warranty extension without this offer is around 6k). The offer started on Dec 21 and will end on Jan 6th, so if anyone of you are thinking about buying a HP laptop, better buy it with this offer. This offer was there just before dusshera and again now.
> 
> ...



Is this available on HP website or their facebook page..


----------



## Anish9218 (Dec 27, 2012)

ok I dint go through the HP site or on facebook... I found out from 3 hp exclusive stores saying the offer is there till Jan 6th.
Its better you guys find out from their stores only.

@Rider- thanks for the reply


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 1, 2013)

@Anish can you tell me how to avail this warranty extension..? I bought a laptop yday from hp retailer and he says that offer comes only on diwali. Is 2 year warranty extension for 1500/- the best offer i can get or will more better ones come  later. Also warranty extension can only be done within 1 year of puchase right?


----------



## dsmarty (Jan 1, 2013)

Or buy lenovo and get 3 year warranty completely free.


----------



## Anish9218 (Jan 1, 2013)

shadow said:


> @Anish can you tell me how to avail this warranty extension..? I bought a laptop yday from hp retailer and he says that offer comes only on diwali. Is 2 year warranty extension for 1500/- the best offer i can get or will more better ones come  later. Also warranty extension can only be done within 1 year of puchase right?



Celebrate Christmas And Welcome 2013 With HP’s Buy And Smile Offer
check this link.. @shadow Which laptop did you buy?? if its an i5 variant you bought then you can avail this offer by sending hp 1999/- dd and other documents. Call up the HP ( 1800 42 54 999 as given in the website ) for the details.. the customer care will help you out..


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jan 2, 2013)

> HP Pavilion /Envy dv6 - Any SKU,


Not just i5 variants, by the look of things.



> from 20.12.2012 to 6.01.2012


I think they meant to write 2013, which makes this offer useless but for those people who bought their laptop very recently...


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 2, 2013)

i bought my laptop 2 days back and yes its an i5 is it better to go for the offer now


----------



## Anish9218 (Jan 2, 2013)

yup.. Go for the offer now..


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jan 2, 2013)

any good gaming laptops with this offer?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes.HP does have an offer going on right now-2Yrs additional warranty @Rs.999.
Source of Info-HP dealer @ Ranchi.


----------



## diagus (Jan 3, 2013)

this means your papers and dd should reach hp before jan 6 right


----------



## rish89 (Jan 3, 2013)

Is this offer applicable to hp g6 2005ax?


----------

